# Progressos interessantes na Previsão Sismos



## Vince (11 Jul 2008 às 11:43)

De acordo com um estudo divulgado ontem na Nature, nos EUA aparentemente conseguiram prever 2 sismos. Vou tentar obter o estudo original para saber um pouco mais.



> *Estudo na "Nature"
> Investigadores identificaram alterações nas rochas que precedem os sismos *
> 10.07.2008 - 13h27 PÚBLICO
> 
> ...






> *Early Warning System For Earthquakes: Seismic 'Stress Meter' Warned Of Earthquake 10 Hours In Advance
> *
> ScienceDaily (July 10, 2008) — Using remarkably sensitive new instruments, seismologists have detected minute geological changes that preceded small earthquakes along California's famed San Andreas Fault by as much as 10 hours. If follow-up tests show that the preseismic signal is pervasive, researchers say the method could form the basis of a robust early warning system for impending quakes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (3 Abr 2010 às 15:39)

*Sapos podem prever sismos*

Investigadores britânicos garantem que os sapos podem ajudar a prever sismos. Os cientistas dizem que o comportamento dos animais se altera cinco dias antes do abalo.
A prova conclusiva, dizem os biólogos britânicos, foi dada por uma população de sapos que fugiu da sua colónia três dias antes do sismo que abalou a cidade italiana de Aquila a 6 de Abril 2009. E o local que abandonaram situava-se a 74 quilómetros do epicentro do sismo, revelam os cientistas no Journal of Zoology. 
A bióloga Rachel Grant, da britânica Open University, esteve a estudar diariamente o comportamento de várias colónias de sapos em Itália pela altura do sismo. A investigação compreendeu um período de 29 dias antes, durante e depois do abalo. Rachel Grant estava a estudar os sapos em San Ruffino, a 74 quilómetros do epicentro, quando começou a notar comportamentos estranhos nos animais. Cinco dias antes do abalo reparou que a população de sapos tinha diminuído. 
“Este estudo é o primeiro a documentar o comportamento animal antes, durante e após um terramoto”, afirma a bióloga que acredita que os sapos fugiram para terrenos mais elevados, possivelmente para locais com menos probabilidade de caírem pedras ou de haver inundações. 
Como é que os sapos pressentiram a actividade sísmico ainda é um mistério, mas a cientista acredita que os animais detectaram algo.  “A nossa investigação sugere que os sapos são capazes de detectar sinais pré-sísmicos como a libertação de gases”, explicou em declarações à BBC. 

SIC Online


----------

